# Just Thought I Would Share Some Pictures



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I was pampering Lucy today admiring how beautiful she was and I took some pictures to share with you!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She's Beautiful! I'm also REALLY loving those white columns on the house! Somehow I don't think they'd look so hot on my trailer though.....


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh I'm sure you could make them work...just cut out a little space and jam some in there it'll look great! Lol!


----------



## AnnaK (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful horse, house, and country!! Wow, where do y'all live?


----------



## AnnaK (Jun 19, 2013)

We rode and showed big horses too since I was 5 until 2 yrs ago. The economy made us lose them..so hard. We still get to ride though! Here's my lil sis at the Sun Circuit here in az. She' on the far right!
We also get to go team penning at a neighbor's on some weekends... I really miss having our own though...


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

New York, yeah it's really pretty where I live.


----------



## AnnaK (Jun 19, 2013)

Ugh uh. Don't know what happened..oh well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

AnnaK
I fixed your picture


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's cool! Which do you like better the big horses or the minis?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure if that was directed at me...... but my faves are Quarter Horses, and my favorite color of horse is a true Buckskin. 
I also really like the drafts... I always wanted a big ol draft mare that was jet black with blue eyes, and I would ride her with silver tack, NO idea if drafts even come that way though, I just always wanted one like that. 
Lol, childhood dreams....


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Not sure if that was directed at me...... but my faves are Quarter Horses, and my favorite color of horse is a true Buckskin.
> I also really like the drafts... I always wanted a big ol draft mare that was jet black with blue eyes, and I would ride her with silver tack, NO idea if drafts even come that way though, I just always wanted one like that.
> Lol, childhood dreams....


Lol! It was kind of directed at AnnaK but it's okay. I live where there are lots of Quarter Horses and I don't really like them idk I just never have. I love Arabs though, I think draft horses are pretty cool too and minis...lol! I guess I like them all!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What a pretty head she has. Cant resist a sorrel with white markings. When I was a little girl I wanted a black stallion and pure white mare. Lol bet you can't guess my favorite movie then. That grew to a wish for a fresion or andelusion black of course. I have always had quarter horses that we rodeo on. I do have a true buckskin though little bits. He is a pretty boy. My next favorite movie as a kid. The man from snowy river.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

AWW she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Delilah said:


> Lol! It was kind of directed at AnnaK but it's okay.


:ROFL: There I go, getting in the way! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> . I do have a true buckskin though little bits.


 Do you? Do you really?! A true Buckskin, not a buttermilk, not a dapple, not a smutty, or any other thing, but a true one? If so, I'm extremely envious......


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, you have your own horse! She's really pretty.
I love horses, too! I was telling my little sis the other day that the reason I'm into goats is because I'm denied my true calling of working with horses. ​


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Oh I'm sure you could make them work...just cut out a little space and jam some in there it'll look great! Lol!


No PLEASE! Dont say that too loud! I married a Mississippi *******, and he may just try to "rig" that if he gets the idea! lol!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I have never had an Arab, but I think yours is beautiful 

We have 10 horses: 2 sorrel QHs, 2 sorrel tobianos, 2 sorrel overos, 1 buckskin roan QH, 1 blue roan tobiano, 1 red roan QH, & a palomino QH.

I know that we have PLENTY, but if I could have one dream horse, it would be a Palomino Overo gelding with blue eyes :drool: I love Palominos!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, she's so beautiful. Love how you've combed and clipped her so neatly. I'm a sucker for sorrels. What breed is she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NDLover, that sucks you can't have a horse. I grew up ridding them, I used to have 26, cut back to 11


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I know that we have PLENTY, but if I could have one dream horse, it would be a Palomino Overo gelding with blue eyes :drool: I love Palominos!


I had 2..... but I sold them.....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> NDLover, that sucks you can't have a horse. I grew up ridding them, I used to have 26, cut back to 11


No kidding! And my dad grew up in the desert; he and his sister used to go out and ride the wild horses in the mountains! :tears:
Okay, I did ride three different horses on 3different occasions, all at the same place. Two of them I think were around 20 years old, and none of them knew how to go faster than a walk. I got to ride them down a longish driveway and back to the house. Oh, and did I mention they were being led while I rode?
But it was still a dream come true; I got to ride!!!

I've always loved horses, but the closest I come to them now is drawing them. Other people draw scenery and other humans, I draw horses.I'm not very good, though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I had 2..... but I sold them.....


2 Palomino overo geldings with blue eyes!? Who's jealous now!?! :hammer:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes lovely! Such a sweet face. As a farrier though, I have to ask you about her big, somewhat cresty neck. Are you aware of what that means?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Do you? Do you really?! A true Buckskin, not a buttermilk, not a dapple, not a smutty, or any other thing, but a true one? If so, I'm extremely envious......


Yes,

My dad has a perlino stud, so every mare we breed him to produces a buckskin. So, we have one of every kind except buttermilk. Even two with the flaxen dilution. Weird huh?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I will never have a horse... not with the money I have, anyway. I have loved horses ever since I was old enough to say "horse", but unfortunately they are just too expensive, and my neighbors won't let me ride them for some reason (their 4 year old grandkid gets to!).

My neighbors have a Shetland (gelding), a Buckskin Quarter Horse (gelding), and a very opinionated Quarter Mare.

My friend breeds arabians, she just had another foal born about a month ago. I've always thought they were weird looking with their dipped noses, but now I like them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> 2 Palomino overo geldings with blue eyes!? Who's jealous now!?! :hammer:


Well, not geldings. I kept the colt a stud, and the other was a filly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> Yes,
> 
> My dad has a perlino stud, so every mare we breed him to produces a buckskin. So, we have one of every kind except buttermilk. Even two with the flaxen dilution. Weird huh?


Pics?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, not geldings. I kept the colt a stud, and the other was a filly.


Aw! Can you please post a picture!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know if I even have them, it was several years ago. But I will look, they might have been on my old computer that I replaced. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't find the exact pic, this one is from the web, but the filly looked just like this.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And this was the colt. Excuse the strings on the fence, not my house. He was a bit darker, with random black in his mane and tail


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

SO cute! Love the look of it so much. The colt is a buckskin paint, though, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> SO cute! Love the look of it so much. The colt is a buckskin paint, though, right?


Yes and no, really can't nail down his coloring... He wasn't a set in stone breed, he was Mustang, Appaloosa, Quarter Horse, Thoroughbred, Paint, Sheltand Pony, Hackney, and something else, I forget which. But I would call him... in between a palomino and dun in color. But if you go on APHA this is what they call an Overo

The white usually will not cross the back of the horse between its withers and its tail. 
Generally, at least one and often all four legs are dark. 
Generally, the white is irregular, and is rather scattered or splashy. 
Head markings are distinctive, often bald-faced, apron-faced or bonnet-faced. 
An overo may be either predominantly dark or white. 
The tail is usually one color

And this is what they call a Tobiano

The dark color usually covers one or both flanks. 
Generally, all four legs are white, at least below the hocks and knees. 
Generally, the spots are regular and distinct as ovals or round patterns that extend down over the neck and chest, giving the appearance of a shield. 
Head markings are like those of a solid-colored horse--solid, or with a blaze, strip, star or snip. 
A tobiano may be either predominantly dark or white. 
The tail is often two colors.

And Tovero
Dark pigmentation around the ears, which may expand to cover the forehead and/or eyes. 
One or both eyes blue. 
Dark pigmentation around the mouth, which may extend up the sides of the face and form spots. 
Chest spot(s) in varying sizes. These may also extend up the neck. 
Flank spot(s) ranging in size. These are often accompanied by smaller spots that extend forward across the barrel, and up over the loin. 
Spots, varying in size, at the base of the tail

So he was probably a Tob-Overo?

This is one of my paint mares, and she is reg. Tov-Overo, so I don't 100% know about all that


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Audrey, I saw the same thing! Delilah, do you see the crest on her neck, commonly called "cresty necked"? That is a warning sign of founder which is either costly to treat or deadly.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I will never have a horse... not with the money I have, anyway. I have loved horses ever since I was old enough to say "horse", but unfortunately they are just too expensive, and my neighbors won't let me ride them for some reason (their 4 year old grandkid gets to!).


I feel your pain! Our neighbors have a few horses, just across the street from us, and I can't even pet them through the fence a s I used to, because they built a house in the front pasture where the horses were kept; now they're in the back, and I just watch them from afar.
Actually, this might be a good time to ask: I've had serious doubts as to whether these people treat their horse right, but no one to ask- is it normal to keep horses locked in a loose box for weeks on end? I can't be ABSOLUTELY sure that they do, but it very much looks that way from across the street. 
They go there every day to work on their house(they're building it still), but I think they only let the horses out with the cows in the pasture for a day or two every few weeks. The poor horses always look so relieved to be out, and run like crazy for a while.
For a long time I could hear the horses neighing every so often, and they didn't sound at all happy to me. This has been bothering me for ages, but I didn't know what to do.
Are these people cruel or am I an idiot?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious said:


> Wow, she's so beautiful. Love how you've combed and clipped her so neatly. I'm a sucker for sorrels. What breed is she?


We are pretty sure she's an Arab cross we aren't sure what else we were thinking maybe Halflinger do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

dezak91 said:


> Audrey, I saw the same thing! Delilah, do you see the crest on her neck, commonly called "cresty necked"? That is a warning sign of founder which is either costly to treat or deadly.


Yes I know she has a crest neck are you sure it isn't becuase she's fat?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I feel your pain! Our neighbors have a few horses, just across the street from us, and I can't even pet them through the fence a s I used to, because they built a house in the front pasture where the horses were kept; now they're in the back, and I just watch them from afar.
> Actually, this might be a good time to ask: I've had serious doubts as to whether these people treat their horse right, but no one to ask- is it normal to keep horses locked in a loose box for weeks on end? I can't be ABSOLUTELY sure that they do, but it very much looks that way from across the street.
> They go there every day to work on their house(they're building it still), but I think they only let the horses out with the cows in the pasture for a day or two every few weeks. The poor horses always look so relieved to be out, and run like crazy for a while.
> For a long time I could hear the horses neighing every so often, and they didn't sound at all happy to me. This has been bothering me for ages, but I didn't know what to do.
> Are these people cruel or am I an idiot?


I would say cruel, horses are not an animal that is meant to be kept in that small of a place. My neighbors keep them in for ONE DAY and it aggravates me!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I will never have a horse... not with the money I have, anyway. I have loved horses ever since I was old enough to say "horse", but unfortunately they are just too expensive, and my neighbors won't let me ride them for some reason (their 4 year old grandkid gets to!).
> 
> My neighbors have a Shetland (gelding), a Buckskin Quarter Horse (gelding), and a very opinionated Quarter Mare.
> 
> My friend breeds arabians, she just had another foal born about a month ago. I've always thought they were weird looking with their dipped noses, but now I like them.


Your neighbors are so mean! Maybe they're scared that you would hurt their horses..I know we've had random people ask us if they can ride and we usually say yes, if you come back on so-and-so date and time and let us teach you how.
They almost never show, haha but at least we give them the option.

And mares tend to be opinionated as a whole...are they not of the female gender? haha. Our crazy mare is a QH so maybe that has something to do with it..

We have 4 Quarter horses, 1 Quarter/Thoroughbred cross, a grade mare who we suspect is a Morgan/TWH cross, and cute little dun pony named Bacon. If the dun is characterized by a dorsal stripe..than we have a bay(?) and red dun, mother and son respectively. The son is particularly beautiful to me. 

Oops! I meant to tell you to come down here! So come on down and take one with you hahaha 



Delilah said:


> We are pretty sure she's an Arab cross we aren't sure what else we were thinking maybe Halflinger do you guys have any ideas?


That's actually EXACTLY what kind of cross I was thinking. Her dished face is so pretty..either that or maybe a Quarab.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious said:


> Your neighbors are so mean! Maybe they're scared that you would hurt their horses..I know we've had random people ask us if they can ride and we usually say yes, if you come back on so-and-so date and time and let us teach you how.
> They almost never show, haha but at least we give them the option.
> 
> And mares tend to be opinionated as a whole...are they not of the female gender? haha. Our crazy mare is a QH so maybe that has something to do with it..
> ...


Yeah, let's just say on my end it was love at first sight. But she's just recently decided to love me, it took her a little less then three years. We used to have people that would come feed the horses treats little baby carrots which did not go well. So my mother asked them to stop they kept coming back so she ended up chasing them away a couple times lol! And then last year this guy brought his too little kids into the pasture with the horses, we have posted signs and everything, anyways Lucy will bite if you try to feed her treats and then stop now all I have to do is point a finger at her and give her a look and she won't try to bite me any more, and Lucy and Star don't get along very well so they could have gotten stepped on or kicked or bit. And then one time these two little girls came down and asked if they could ride the horses, lets just say I bad talked our horses and they were like never mind we are good and walked back up the road.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I would say cruel, horses are not an animal that is meant to be kept in that small of a place. My neighbors keep them in for ONE DAY and it aggravates me!


That's what I thought; I don't know what I can do about it though. :hair:
I've sort of given up watching them from afar all the time now; It just makes me mad.
I wish our neighbors would just not keep horses; We don't know them peronally, but I get the idea they don't mean to be cruel, they just don't know what they're doing. It's sad, really.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Yes I know she has a crest neck are you sure it isn't becuase she's fat?


There is a difference between cresty, and fat neck. I am sure you would know if she had foundered, but she is for sure at risk. If you can, cut down her grass intake, and if shes on any grain, cut her off of them. If you want, you can snap a photo or 2 of her front feet and I can give you a little over view on them


----------



## AnnaK (Jun 19, 2013)

Ownedbythegoats..... your neighbors are probably scared of liability threats and are not really mean. We have two friends who have known each other for years. On was riding at the other's house, fell on a fence post, and broke her neck....she would NEVER have sued her friend, but her insurance comp. did anyways. (She's fine now


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How tall is she? My first inclination at breed just looking at her is some sort of Welsh pony cross. She is very pretty! Grass/Sugar intake should be minimized if at all possible. My living is currently battling founder/Cushings/insulin resistant Morgans for one of my clients. Diet is essential at preventing very expenses medical bills with horses who are air ferns. It always seems to be the horses with those lovable eyes and pretty pricked ears that are begging you for more that need the least.  You mare seems very sweet!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is a beauty! LOVE LOVE LOVE horses, but I don't know if I'll ever have one because I love dogs and goats more!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i always wanted a blue roan appaloosa. my best friend in college had 2, i was soooo jealous.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I alway wanted just to be around them, maybe get a chance to ride and/or train them, let alone actually OWN one! Even that would've been awesome, just working at a horse farm or something.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She's 14.2hh. When I was younger I used to want a black Arab with four white socks and a blaze. When I first saw Lucy three years ago it was love at first sight on my end on her end it was more like * rolls eyes* oh great another person to deal with. Lol! Now she's more like * oh where could my person be? She's needs to brush me and pamper me! I sure hope she doesn't make me work, but oh well if she does it's not that bad*. Lol!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

She has a pretty face and I also do LOVE the columns as well!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Beautiful mare! But not sure about the Arabian. She doesn't really look it to me. Definitely looks part halflinger, with that thick rounded neck. The other half, maybe welsh?


----------

